# Trek Mountain Track 800 - your opinions pls :)



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

hi there

a riding buddy has an old (I guess circa 1990-92) Trek Mountain Track 800 bike that he's willing to "donate" to me. It's parts are bit rusted but if I remember right the frame is in pretty good shape, but needs a new paint job..

am wondering if I should re-build/restore it as a "project" bike. I can swing a deal for a complete 1992 Deore LX grouppo real cheap...and either:

1) slap the LX on the 800, maybe get a new set of NOS rims, and ride it geared (maybe light trails, definitely will be a city bike)

2) slap on the grouppo, and convert it to a single-speed

3) as 1) or 2), and throw on some drop bars (inspired by that Trek 830 posted here)

4) restore the old paint job or stealth it?

5) not bother as the frame is just not worth it

Attached are several pics of a similar bike, found online courtesy of www.coolcatcycles.com...


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

If it's free, sure. If it's going to cost you more than $20, no way.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

As a vintage bike snob, #5.

The only way it's worth while is if you put $0 in to it.

Master Shake is a dick, but he's right.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

**

hey thanks!

even as a beater bike, you wouldn't consider it? hehe


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Gotta ask yourself why you'd get it if you get it. For vintage purposes? Like Rumpfy said, it's hardly a collector's. But if you want a project to play around with, what better project to start with than one that's free?

I actually paid for mine, around $50. I had a serious lust for lugged steel and that's why I got it. There was no sentimentality involved, no perceived vintage value, none of that - I wanted a lugged steel frame and I had a vision of what I wanted my lugged steel bike to look like and do. That's how I ended up with that bike you saw in the other thread.

I say go for it. It's fun, you'll have no qualms about putting wacky stuff on it like drop bars, a single cog in the rear, that sorta thing. The only thing is, DO NOT try and repaint it yourself. Rattlecan spray jobs are so not worth the hassle, even if you get a paint for free. It simply doesn't last. So, either leave it as is, or find an affordable powdercoater to take care of it for you.

Feel free to PM me if I can help in any other way.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*thanks!*

will inspect the bike closely this weekend, and check out the LX groupset as well.

I agree on the "no rattlecan" policy. Will probably have it done in a nice white (still shopping around for an affordable powdercoater)...

it definitely isn't of vintage pedigree (though the same biking buddy has a '91 Trek 8500 - which he isn;t donating to me), so an around-town playbike is what it's gonna be...

pics to follow soon (if the plan pushes thru)


----------



## Elevated (Jul 26, 2005)

Assuming that this is the same as the European Trek 800 "Single Track" then it's not really worth the effort IMO.

My brother has a 1991 model. It was the cheapest MTB they did. The main triangle is Cr-Mo but the rest's ordinary steel. The geometry's pretty sloppy, really long (~17.5") chainstays, and slack angles. Steel stem, steel bars and 100GS groupset. Definately a beginner's bike.

It weighs a ton and doesn't look that strong either.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*thanks again!*

i do have a backup plan though 

an Azonic KZ1 (which was my old hardtail frame)...

here it is (was) in its fully built glory, and then as an SS


----------



## t2p (Jul 22, 2004)

Also would go with #5 ......
.
If you are looking for a sweet 'vintage' lugged steel bike/frame .... low cost/affordable ....... consider an early 90's (92, 93) Schwinn Paramount ........ EASILY one of the best frames you will find for the money ........ 
.


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

That Trek is not from 91-92. Before 1994, the 800 was part of the Antelope Series. Mountain Track is probably from 1995 or later.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*well...*

thanks for all the replies. here's how things turned out:

checked out the 800 again and talked to my buddy, apparently he had plans for it to be his "beach bike", something for him to ride when he goes to the seashore (they have a rest house by the beach).

so all's well that ends well - we slapped on some old parts on the frame and he's now rolling. as for my plans, well, i still have the Azonic KZ-1 to build up! (not that vintage though, I guess circa 1996-1997..again I couldbe wrong with the year hehe)


----------

